# Pansat 3500 setup questions



## videobruce

I have a few questions for setting up this 3500s do to the poor instructions or lack of detailed instructions;

1. How can you confirm your LNBF is actually working?

2. The SS indicator, is there a difference between the one shown in the antenna setup/positioning menu and the one shown when you hit the 'SIG' button on the remote as far as accuracy?

3. I'm getting various reading when I power the unit up. Usually it shows around 70% (whatever that is suppose to mean). But, I have seen it as low as 20% and as high as 99% with no signal. 

4. I have had the receiver appear to lock up where it doesn't/can't move the motor when the scale shows 99%. I have to power it down (pwr switch on back of unit) to make it optional again. Other functions seem to work ok.

5. Since I haven't actually done a scan yet, every time I power the unit up I get what appears to be the first time menu screen. Language, Instalation etc. Can I assume that this is because I haven't actually found a satelitte yet? Really annoying.

6. I assume the correct LNB type would be standard with a Invacom Quad LNBF would be 'Standard'?


I have looked around and don't seem to see any answers to these questions. I haven't gotten off the boat yesterday, but these importers of these Chineese wonders seem to assume you know most of this.


----------



## FTA Michael

I don't have a 3500s (mine's a 2500a), so I don't know much about most of your questions. Things I do know:

1) Practically, the only way is to plug it into a working system. If you have a system set up where you can watch a FTA channel, swap in the unknown LNB and see if you can make it work. If you don't already have a working system, the LNB is just another unknown that can't be verified until everything's working.

3) Signal strength (as opposed to quality) varies and is rarely helpful. Because most everything gives off energy in wavelengths similar to those used by the satellites, pointing your dish at a nearby house will sometimes show a stronger signal strength than pointing directly at the target satellite.

6) I dunno. Have you asked Invacom?


----------



## videobruce

3. Interesting. A reading that doesn't mean anything. Great idea!
6. Yes, but no reply. I don't speak Italian.

I would assume (yes, the 'A' word) the menus are similar.


----------



## kenglish

Check the SS reading with the LNBF disconnected, then with it connected. There should be a noticeable difference if the LNBF is working. Also, check and double-check the LO frequency in the menu (and also be sure the 22K tone is set correctly if you have a Universal LNBF....that selects the hi/lo LO frequencies in the LNBF). I've been burned plenty of times by that gotcha!

Are you talking about the Invacom Quad that does both CP and LP (FTA and DBS)?
If so, be sure to use the correct connectors on the LNBF. Two are LP, two are CP. You will need a DiSeqC switch to go between the two. And, you need to tell the receiver both frequencies.

You can go to Sadoun's website, click on the Invacom, then click on the PDF download, to get full specs (by Invacom) on the LNBF.


----------



## videobruce

Yes it is the 'Quad' LNBF. I just have one of the linear outputs hooked up. My understanding the other is for a 2nd receiver correct? I don't have the circular connected since I just want to get the FTA stuff working for now.


----------

